# Satellite broadband



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi evryone

I haved lived in Kassandria Halkidiki for about 9 years, but have been working away in places likeIndia and Norway. I retire at the end of June this year, but my company have asked if I could continue working from my home in Greece.

Iwould need broadband internet and my house is, I believe, too far out of the town for landline and ther is no 4G available. This leaves satellite as the only option.

Can anyone recommend a company in Greec that provides this service?

Many many thanks


----------



## razor-ray (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Try OTE we have their satellite TV / broadband & phone package it al works very well


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

He said Satellite broadband, not satellite and boadband


----------

